# Looking for records: 1860-1900



## Big_Fred (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello

This is my first post. I'm looking for information regarding ships and crew members that sailed from Norway to Portland, Oregon during the mid to late 1800's.

The following information was provided to me by my uncle before he passed away 10 years ago. He said the information was passed to him by his aunt, and a few other pieces of technical info were gleaned from books. I'd like to learn more. Thank you in advance for your assistance.

My Great Grandfather, Christopher Anderson, went to sea in 1856 - as a cook's helper. He was only 8 years old. He ended his career as a skipper sailing a 3 or 4 masted schooner from Norway to Portland, Oregon on an annual basis. The ship carried iron goods from Germany to Portland for Gold Miners in the Pacific Northwest. On the return voyage it carried grain back to Europe.

I was told that the round trip voyage required a year to complete, and that a second ship was phased to complement the routing - leaving Norway when the other ship departed Portland. I was also told that both ships were built in Ireland or Scotland. 

A voyage would begin in Norway. They'd stop and load iron goods in Hamburg, Germany. They'd sail through the English Channel and across the Atlantic. They stopped in Montevideo, Uruguay to make repairs and pick up fresh provisions before heading south to Cape Horn. After reaching the Pacific, I was told they headed directly to Portland.

Again, thank you for any information you can provide regarding the names of ships and crew members that made these voyages.


----------

